# Avo 787 Toro Cigar Review - This one is Special!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am very impressed with the AVO 787. I gotta say it might be the best cigar I've ever had.

Read the full review here: Avo 787 Toro Cigar Review - This one is Special!!!


----------

